# %% أســــــرار المــحــــركــــاتـــ %% ( تقرير شامل )



## أحمد أبو كابرس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 





*الســر الأول : المـــحركـــ وأجزائه*​ 





[/URL]​ 



رأس المحرك_جسم المحرك_ والأجزاء الباقية هي أجزاء مساعدة مثل وعاء الزيت (الكارتير) وغطاء البلوف و الشنابر والجلد المانعة للتسريب ونأتي الآن للتفصيل ​ 


ويتم تقسيم المحرك إلى قسمين أساسية​ 


1_ رأس المحرك هو جزء مهم لأنه المسئول عن دخول خليط البنزين وأيضا خروج الكربون وأيضا به ممرات للماء لتبريد البلوف​ 




[/URL]​ 


محتويات رأس المحرك هي​ 


عمود الكامات يكمن عمله على فتح وغلق البلوف بواسطة النتوءات الموجودة به ​ 




[/URL]​ 


البلوف وهي التي يتم بواسطتها دخول البنزين والهواء وخروج ناتج الاحتراق ​ 




[/URL]​ 


يايات البلوف ويكمن عملها في جعل البلوف مغلقة إذا لم يتم الضغط عليها​ 


مفتاح البلف يتم وضعه على عمود الكامات و البلف فعندما يضغط العامود تتحول قوة الدفع إلى البلف فيتم فتحة ​ 




[/URL]​ 



ذراع الدفع وهو الذي يستقبل الضغط من عمود الكامات ويوصله إلى مفتاح البلف ويضغط على ياي البلف ويتم بذلك فتح البلف وقد تم الاستغناء عنه في التصميمات الجديدة​ 



2_ جسم المحرك أو السلندر ويتم بها احتراق الخليط ويتم بها الأشواط الأربعة​ 




[/URL]​ 



محتوياته هي ​ 




[/URL]​ 



1_الشنابر وهي التي تمنع دخول الزيت داخل غرفة الاحتراق وخروج ناتج الاحتراق وتكون مركبة على البستم ​ 


2_السبائك *المتحركة* تركب بين ذراع المكبس و عمود الكرنك ​ 


3_*السبائك الثـــابتة*تركب بين السلندرو عمود الكرنك ​ 


4_البستم موجود في غرفة الاحتراق​ 


5_ذراع البستم الذي يتركب به البستم وتركب نهايته في عمود الكرنك​ 


7_عمود الكرنك هو المسئول عن تحويل الحركة الترددية للبستم إلى حركة دورانية وتحويلها إلى الحذاف​ 






*محرك **LS9**مفصل*​ 


*الصورة تعبر عن نفسها*​ 


*

[/URL]*​ 


*

[/URL]*​ 



معلومات عامة عن المحركات​


* هل تعلم أن بعض تصميمات المحركات تستخدم سير مطاطي للتوقيت ويجب تغييره كل 90 ألف ولو سمح الله وأنقطع ممكن أن تتكسر البلوف لأنه ستكون البساتم و البلوف حرة الحركة 

* هل تعلم أن الحرارة ممكن أن تفقد المحرك بسبها لذلك يجب الاهتمام بالكشف على نظام التبريد بانتظام 

* هل تعلم أن عمر المحرك الافتراضي 250,000 ممكن أن يزيد بالعناية بالمحرك وممكن أن يقل بالإهمال 

* هل تعلم أن تغيير الزيت و الفلتر بانتظام يزيد عمر المحرك ويجب الاهتمام بقياس مستوى الزيت 

* هل تعلم أن زيادة ضغط المحرك أكثر من ثلاث ألاف دورة في الدقيقة يؤثر على المحرك مستقبلا لأن المحركات مصممه للاستخدام اليومي وليس للسباقات 

*هل تعلم أن نزول مؤشر البنزين أقل من الربع يؤثر على كامل نظام البنزين ولذلك أهتم بهذه النقطة 

* وفي الأخير لا تنسى القاعدة العامة للمحافظة على سيارتك وهي أجعل استخدامك للسيارة هادئ أي عن الضغط على البنزين أو الفرامل أجعله بهدوء








*الســر الثاني : الأشـــــواط الأربـــعـــة*​ 



*خطوات عمل المحرك*
*يعمل محرك السيارة ذو الاحتراق الداخلي من خلال دورة متكاملة يمكن تقسيمها إلى أربعة أشواط أساسية نذكرها على النحو التالي:*​ 






[/URL]​ 



*وصف الدورة الكاملة لمحرك السيارة*
*(1) شوط الأخذ:** يبدأ البستم عمله في الحركة من أعلى موضع له ليتحرك إلى الأسفل حيث يكون بلف الهواء مفتوح ليدخل خليط من الوقود والهواء إلى داخل اسطوانة الاحتراق. وتكون نسبة الوقود صغيرة بالنسبة للهواء ولكن كافية لإحداث الاحتراق.*​ 




*(2) شوط الانضغاط: **يغلق بلف الهواء عندما يبدأ البستم في الحركة للأعلى ليضغط خليط الوقود والهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته تدريجياً ليساعد على رفع كفاءة الاحتراق.*​ 



*(3) شوط الاحتراق:** في اللحظة التي يصل إليه البستم إلى أعلى ارتفاع له يصبح الخليط عند ضغط عالي تنطلق شرارة كهربية لينتج عنها احتراق (انفجار) للوقود المكون للخليط فترتفع كلا من درجة الحرارة والضغط ارتفاعاً هائلاً لتدفع البستم بقوة للأسفل.*​ 



*(4) شوط العادم:** عندما يصل البستم في حركته للأسفل إلى أدنى قيمة له يفتح بلف العادم لتخرج نواتج الاحتراق من البستم ومنه إلى العادم خارج السيارة ويرتفع البستم نتيجة لدوران عمود الكرنك إلى الأعلى طاردا ما تبقى من نواتج الاحتراق ليبدأ دورة جديدة بسحب كمية جديدة من الهواء والوقود.*​ 



*الـــرجاء عدم الرد*​


----------



## أحمد أبو كابرس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*الســر الثالث : توقيتاتـ المـحـركــ*
*

[/URL]*
كما هو موضح في الصورة أن سير التوقيت متصل بعمود الكامات العلوي المسئول عن فتح البلوف وعمود الدلكو المسئول عن تحريك الدلكو ليوزع بدوره الشرارة لرقم البوجي حسب الترتيب ومتصل أيضا بعمود الكرنك فعند اختلاف وزنة المحرك فلن يعمل بالشكل المطلوب أو أنه لن يعمل أصلا فعند فتح بلف الهواء لدخول البنزين داخل غرفة الاحتراق وإغلاق البلف بعد ذلك وضغط البنزين واشتعال البوجي وإن فجارة وفتح بلف الشكمان وإخراج الكربون وتكرار العملية أكثر من 4000 ألاف مرة في الدقيقة 
فكل ذلك بتوقيت معين متصل بجميع أجزاء المحرك​
الرجاء عدم الرد


----------



## أحمد أبو كابرس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الســـر الرابع : أشــــــكــــال الــمـــحـــركــــاتـــــــ
​

المـــحــــرك الطـــولي


[/URL]
المـحـــــرك على شكل V


[/URL]
المـحـــــرك المتقــــابل


[/URL]​

مقارنات بن أشكال المحركات
المحرك الطولي
**هل تعلم أن من مميزات المحرك الطولي أنه عملي وسهل الصيانة ولا كن ضعيف نسبيا بسبب الجاذبية وحجمه كبير بالنسبة لقوته *
*ويأتي غالبا 4 _ 6 سلندر وتجده في الكامري و......*
*المحرك على شكل 7*
** هل تعلم أن مميزات المحرك على شكل 7 هو أنه قوي وعملي بسبب ميلان البساتم وبذلك يتقلص تأثير الجاذبية على حركة البساتم وأن حجمه يأتي صغير بالنسبة للقوة التي ينتجها ولاكن أصعب بالنسبة للمحرك الطولي في الصيانة*
*ويأتي غالبا 6 _ 8 _ 12 سلندر وتجده في الفكتوريا و.....*
*المحرك المتقابل*
**هل تعلم أن من مميزات المحرك التقابل أنه لديه قوة جبارة حتى لو كان 4 سلندر لأنه نسبة تأثير الجاذبية عليه 0 ولاكن تجد أن الضغط على رؤوس المحرك كبير مما يجعل عمر المحرك أقل من التصميمات السابقة*
*ويأتي غالبا 4 سلندر وتجده في السوبارو و......*​


----------



## أحمد أبو كابرس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الســر الخامس : منظومة الدفع
الدفـــــــع الخلفي


[/URL]
نرى في الصورة المحرك يليه الكلتش ثم ا"لقير ويليه عامود الكردان ثم الدفرنس
وبعد ذلك إلى الكفرات الخلفية ونلاحظ أنها تأتي بتصميم طولي
الدفــــــــع الأمامي


[/URL]
نرى في الدفع الأمامي الاختلاف واضح عن الخلفي بأن المحرك و القير و العكوس أتت بتصميم عرضي لتوصيل الحركة للكفرات الأمامية 




مقارنات بين الدفع الخلفي والأمامي
مميزات الدفع الخلفي 
*مريح في الخطوط وصيانته سهله وغير مكلفة * تصليحه وصيانته أسهل بالنسبة للدفع الأمامي *يصلح للأعمال الشاقة والجهد الكبير 
عيـــوبــه 
*ضعيف بالنسبة للدفع الأمامي لبعد المحرك عن الدفرنس وبذلك يضيع جزء من الحركة ولاكن تم حل هذه المشكلة بوضع محركات قوية 6 أو 8 سلندر
*صرفية بنزين أكثر من الأمامي بحكم البعد عن مركز تحويل الحركة
مميزات الدفع الأمامي
*سرعة الاستجابة يعني قومته أفضل من الخلفي وذلك لقرب المحرك من العكوس
*صرفية أقل للبنزين لأنه تم استخدام جهد أقل 
*ثبات في المنعطفات بسبب أنه يتم استخدام الكفرات الأمامية
_عيـــوبـــه_
*صيانته أصعبه و أكثر من الدفع الخلفي 
*غير مريح في الخطوط كالدفع الخلفي ولا يصلح للأعمال الشاقة

وفي الأخير أتمنا الموضوع يكون في فائده للمبتدئين

 وأتمنا من المشرفين تغيير إسمي إلى الجهنيـ1412​​


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة ورائعة اخي الحبيب وفيها كم هائل من التوضيح لكل مهندس مبتدىء وكل فني مبتدىء 
بوركت على مجهودك الرائع والراقي.


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيت خيراًااااا


----------



## AhmedFikry (19 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ويستحق التثبيت لمالة من معلومات وصور للتوضيح
جزاك اللة خيرا​


----------



## algeneral2006 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تقرير جميل ورائع , شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (30 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع يا جهني

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.abd (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شي مميز الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه وحاب اعرف اي مدينة مقيم بها وهل تعمل في قطاع صيانة السيارات


----------



## black88star (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جازاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم انها فعلا معلومات جميلة يمكن الاستفادة منها من قبل اخواننا المبتدئين والذين يرغبون ان يتعلموا ميكانيكا المحركات
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عايض (21 ديسمبر 2011)

what a great subject


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 يناير 2012)

موضوع شيق. بارك الله فيك.


----------



## sayed .khersto (25 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهود الكبير والافادة حقا ممتعة


----------



## muzammil (26 يناير 2012)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وممتع ومفيد
مشكوووووووووووووور اخي


----------

